# working ferret and whippet pics



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

hi all just thought i would share some pics of my ferrets working and also my whiipet, hes just starting out but catching bunnys now.
my main working ferret is lilly she is a star worker she came off princess on this forum.

Tod the whippet with his first rabbit and retrieved to hand









lilly with a rabbit she flushed









end of day with 21 rabbits in the bag one happy farmer









new hob not so little any more









monkey









bailey









lilly in the burrow









Tod racing at a simulated lure coursing event


















Tods first ever go at lure coursing

































thanks for looking interested to hear your comments

Tom


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Your working jill is a cracker!


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks she certainly knoews what she is doing a have another 2 working jill and 2 hobs, the other 2 jills still get a bit excited and nip when there out working but liily never been a problem

Thanks
Tom


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

You had a really good day by the looks, nice when they retrieve to hand too! Lovely looking whippet, never tried with a lure....yet.

At least with these frosts the nettles are starting to die off a bit, easier to get to the warrens.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Stunning dogs, I love the pics of Tod at full pelt! Lovely ferrets too.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

beautiful rabbits. I love wild rabbits.

(nice dogs & ferrets too lol)


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice one, what lines are the whippets? All laguna?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fantastic Pics Tom. 
Can't wait til I can pop out and get some Rabbiting done lol
Got enough ferrets to chose from only I'm using a swift Springer and a Wolfite for retrieval lol (Yeah, Want to see if a swift footed Northern Inuit can catch lol)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very pretty whippet there!

Shame about all the dead rabbits! Remember, this is a family forum & children will also look at this thread, who may well be upset at seeing these sort of pictures.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

zoo man you also missed some woman off that list (like me) I like my rabbits alive:whistling2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Very pretty whippet there!
> 
> Shame about all the dead rabbits! Remember, this is a family forum & children will also look at this thread, who may well be upset at seeing these sort of pictures.


Not that I don't see where you're coming from but this forum is littered with images and videos of snakes/lizards/inverts eating other animals. The rabbits are dead, not being mutilated. Thing seeing real life images is something to be expected.

Do you use a transmitter on your workers?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

even tho i love bunnies i would love to see more of the dog running after the wild rabbits.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

awww such cute ferrets! hehe i think they like hunting =]
i would love to start doing this but my dad isnt so keen......=[ i could always do it in the feild next door i guess.
beautiful ferrets!,
Saffy xxx


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Awesome pic mate, looks like a great day was had and dinner was.... RABBIT!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zooman, As much as it is a family forum, a lot of children who keep reptiles who are on this forum are going to understand that this is what happens. I breed rabbits, I rescue Rabbits. However I also have 10 ferrets, got my longnet and purse nets ready and waiting and dying to get out and get some rabbits for the freezer. 

Wild Rabbits are all well and good, but, what people don't know is that if a Farmer has a rabbit problem on his land and fails to deal with it, they will get fined for it. Harsh yes, but Rabbits do cause damage and are an introduced pest animal.

Working with ferrets and sight hounds is a skill. And can clear an area nicely or manage a warren to control populations, without having to resort to gasing or piosons. which in fact harm far more than Rabbits.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Great pics, you need to get a hawk out there instead of those minging dogs though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Great pics, you need to get a hawk out there instead of those minging dogs though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hawk and Ferrets, Now thats a team combo not ever to be missed!!!

Pure Skill!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Hawk and Ferrets, Now thats a team combo not ever to be missed!!!
> 
> Pure Skill!


Don't. I've not been out on a quarry for years.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Hawk and Ferrets, Now thats a team combo not ever to be missed!!!
> 
> Pure Skill!


Euro eagle owl and polecats, that was a fun day out :no1::lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

gorgeous whippet ! Good pics miss Ferreting just lamping with rifles now!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

nice days haul, hope those rabbits are not gonna go to waste though.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye us nasty Country People. I am against animal creulty but I also fed my dogs ferrets and hubby on rabbit. And I would rather have wild caught rabbits that have been free and lived a good life than go to Tesco or Asda and buy commercialy reared rabbit who have lived in a 2ft x 3 ft metal wire cage with all their litter mates until sent to slaughter.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Yeah I agree. I did look at the pictures and think aww poor bunnies as I also rescue and wish things could go a little more smootly as in instant as not all the deaths are but you do have to look at it from all points and it isn't a perfect world is it so I won't be silly here. The farmer has a life to lead and he cannot afford a rabbit problem or his stock and pockets are effected. They dogs & ferrets are getting pleanty of excercise and providing a service to the farmer. The rabbits have lived a free life like Pimperella said, I don't think you can get more free range then that and then hopefully the bunnies go on to feed something else so over all it is a win win. (the bunnies were going to die anyway is what I mean in case someone says they didn't win their dead, the farmer was going to get rid of regardless I am assuming)


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

hi all 
thanks for all the great comments everyones opinions count, as pimp said anyone who has land legally has a duty to control rabbits nubers or they can be fined, also no rabbits die for no reason some go to my ferrets, mysef or local butchers for other people to buy.

rabbits are a big problem on agricultural farm and can cause millions of pounds worth of damage every single year, and on live stock farm horses cows ect.. can break limbs in holes which is also costly.

childeren heve to under stand that for one to survie somthing else must die, wether animal or plant.

there is nothing more thrilling than seeing a sight hound doing its intended job as with the ferrets, they love being out all day flushing and catching rabbits, and any one who has seen a whippet course a rabbit will know where im coming from.

I take great care of all my animal my ferrets never ever work with out there tracking colars and every kill is a quick clean dispatch, no rabbits get hurt or injured as they would with gasing and posioning.

thansk all
Thomas


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'm a veggie and I agree with the pro's on this argument, better the rabbits were taken this way than gassed in their warrens, at least their lives aren't wasted and they'll be eaten at the end of the day.
As to children reading this forum, well perhaps they should be taught where their meat comes from originally and not just from Tescos.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fixx said:


> I'm a veggie and I agree with the pro's on this argument, better the rabbits were taken this way than gassed in their warrens, at least their lives aren't wasted and they'll be eaten at the end of the day.
> As to children reading this forum, well perhaps they should be taught where their meat comes from originally and not just from Tescos.


Thank you for you well rounded view. Just because you chose not to eat meat does not make you not understand the actual way of the land.
I myself can't eat rabbit. But my hubby and daughter do. My daughter is 7, she knows where the meat we eat comes from. We rear our own chickens. We did have some face pulling today as she wanted me to neck the turkey as it's her birthday today lol But he's for Christmas. She sat watching me pluck the last chicken we had. This was after I had chosen which one we were gonna have and brought it inside. Alex was following me around wanting to know the whole process.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i could never go hunting myself or kill any animal unless it was in alot of pain and was kinda to do so.

one of my friends at uni went hunting alot he tried to get me to go but i wouldnt as i would just be in tears all day. 

i do understand why it is done n the pics of the dogs are nice and the ferrets they all look really well cared for but didnt like the ferret pic with blood on its face.

the only way i dont agree with it is like i know a few :censor: heads that seem to do it for the buzz of killing a helpless animal, my friend at uni enjoyed doing it but wasnt a :censor: about it he had respect for all the animals he killed.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

wow at them pictures!! amazing haul there! one day ill get out the old pictures of my dads hauls and put yours to shame  
looks like everyone enjoyed it! weve had no car for the last month so havnt been able to get out! cant wait to get out there again!

i dont understand the problem with the pictures.. children are FAR too
wrapped up in cotton woll these days, i remember being teeny tiny and helping my dad skin rabbits and things like that, when my dad goes out he takes my 10 year old brother with him and my 6 year old sister will help out when he gets home. its life..we are all animal lovers but wild animals are a different matter. 

were currently looking for a little female whippet as my dad takes out our lurcher but hes getting a bit old and slow, plus this year has been his first year out so is a bit difficult as he doesnt know what hes doing. my dad also takes our terrier out who last time went for a run and caught a rabbit himself, we didnt expect that!

but yeah the action shots are amazing! looking forward to more updates as the season continues


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Awsome man, u let ur dog kill rabbits, way cool. I loveseeing pics of rabbits hung on barb wire [email protected]


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I had two just like your black and blue one, still got the blue bitch, are they out of sooty sam?


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> Awsome man, u let ur dog kill rabbits, way cool. I loveseeing pics of rabbits hung on barb wire [email protected]


grow up its not just meaningless killing, its pest control...and better them be killed for food than to be gassed and die slowly.


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

fern said:


> grow up its not just meaningless killing, its pest control...and better them be killed for food than to be gassed and die slowly.


 yeah, rabbits r real pests............:whistling2:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> yeah, rabbits r real pests............:whistling2:


yes they are, wild rabbits are, they carry disease, they kill crops, farmers HAVE to control rabbits on their land, hence why people like the OP and my family are aloud to hunt.. else it would be banned..


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

fern said:


> yes they are, wild rabbits are, they carry disease, they kill crops, farmers HAVE to control rabbits on their land, hence why people like the OP and my family are aloud to hunt.. else it would be banned..


 Dogs ripping innocent rabbits up shouldnt be banned no way......wild rabbits r a real pain in the arse. I agree with u......kill em by any means. infact lets club em to death......


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

i am no longer arguing because i like this thread and dont want it locked  the title says working ferret and whippet pictures.. if you dont like it dont reply..

i look forward to seeing more of these threads and will be posting my own once we are back up and running


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i dont think people should be argueing on this thread it wont get anyone any where, 

of course there will be people that dont like it and it will upset them seeing pics like this n some it wont bother.

give rc10andy a break he obviously dont like it so just ignore his comments rather than arguing, it is a public forum n would be a boring world if every one had the same views.

: victory:: victory:


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

id rather get the thread locked:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i dont think people should be argueing on this thread it wont get anyone any where,
> 
> of course there will be people that dont like it and it will upset them seeing pics like this n some it wont bother.
> 
> ...


however there is a give away in the title so if people didnt want to see the pictures then they neednt have looked. i see what your saying though and agree with you 

x


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

fern said:


> i am no longer arguing because i like this thread and dont want it locked  the title says working ferret and whippet pictures.. if you dont like it dont reply..
> 
> *i look forward to seeing more of these threads and will be posting my own once we are back up and running*


in that case ask the owner to make a section for animals killing animals that cant fiight back please!!!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> in that case ask the owner to make a section for animals killing animals that cant fiight back please!!!



oh the rabbits can fight back, if you have a nervy ferret then the ferret itself could be killed. thats why spring/summer isnt the best of times to go because all of the mothers are being protective and fight back..


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Would you rather see fools with guns TRYING to shoot the poor ikkle bunny wunnies, and them being injured and running away and taking god knows how long to die from starvation and pain? that's what happens with foxes now hunting with hounds has been banned!

Great pics OP really miss ferreting have still got my purse nets just not got any ferrets LOL Used to go out witha keeper and helped him out alot absolutely loved it!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

gwinni said:


> Would you rather see fools with guns TRYING to shoot the poor ikkle bunny wunnies, and them being injured and running away and taking god knows how long to die from starvation and pain? that's what happens with foxes now hunting with hounds has been banned!
> 
> Great pics OP really miss ferreting have still got my purse nets just not got any ferrets LOL Used to go out witha keeper and helped him out alot absolutely loved it!



aww i bet you miss having ferrets? i know i would!! mind you look at my collection..would be strange going from having 10 or 11 to having none.. if you do miss having them dont look at my thread it may tempt you lol:whistling2:

x


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

God there really are some stupid people around.

But


Got all my purse nets, Long net and 10 Ferrets. All I need is a sitter lol and I can go out with hubby. I can't dispatch rabbits, hubby can, he hates doing it but respects the fact that he happens to like eating rabbit. He also hates the fact that rabbit you get in the shops is mostly commercial and have lived very short lives living in full wire cages on wire floors with no where to hide until they are the right weight. 
I know I would rather my children and hubby. I still can't eat rabbit, Mind you hubby can not dispatch ducks, he likes eating duck, but due to him not being able to Dispatch the ones we started rearing, he's stopped eating duck! Unless it's local, wild shot duck.

Some of us (Humans) like to think that the meat they eat comes in shrink wrapped packets and never breathed a breath. People don't eat meat with any responsability. That is where the problem really is. Because those are the people who care not that the meat they are eating had such a poor and short life without daylight.

My children have a lot of respect for their animals. They have been brought up knowing that we have animals we rear for food. But they are also our loved livestock. Just because some will be eaten does not mean we love them any less. They provide us with food, we provide them with free range, love, devotion and time. They chickens regardless of meat or layers, all get fussed at bedtime. Never once have I not said 'Night Night Babies, Love you all.' Because we do love them. Respect is the highest point in rearing your own food.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> God there really are some stupid people around.
> 
> But
> 
> ...



very very good point

x


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Aye us nasty Country People. I am against animal creulty but I also fed my dogs ferrets and hubby on rabbit.


I first read this as you feed your dogs on ferrets!! :lol2:

My two dogs caught, swiftly killed and then "shared" a rabbit this morning that ran off very slowly so must have been ill, old or thick. And I got an education into the inner workings of rabbits when it was in two pieces. The first time they caught something I felt it was horrible, but they killed it so quickly that I think the rabbit doesn't even realise what's happening before it's dead.

They won't give them back to me but if they must eat them themselves I'd much rather they ate fresh rabbit than manky dead ones they find and apparantly enjoy!

I'd eat them myself if they'd give them back but they are greedy dogs!


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

rc10andy, please think before you post, this was a perfectly good thread where for once, the ones who hunt or here (and there are surprisingly alot of us) could just share the joys of a good day out working their animals.



Pimperella said:


> Some of us (Humans) like to think that the meat they eat comes in shrink wrapped packets and never breathed a breath. People don't eat meat with any responsability. That is where the problem really is. Because those are the people who care not that the meat they are eating had such a poor and short life without daylight.


This is so true, people really do have their head in the sand when it comes to where their food comes from.

My son went out with his Dad rabbiting last weekend for the first time, he really enjoyed it, so our children are bought up with no pretence about the animal food chain.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought that they were great pictures - thanks for sharing. It's good to see a whippet (& the ferrets) doing what they are designed to do. I take my Greyhound out but she's a retired racer & a bit gormless & we've only caught 2 squirrels & a rat in the past 6 months:mf_dribble:


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

the comments, all much appriecaited even the anti views are welcome,
only the blue and white whippet is mine theother to are a friends and are direct decendents of sooty sam.

all rabbits that enter my nets are quickly dispatched, no i dont enjoy killing rabbits but sombody has to do it, i have always had rabbits and rats as pets, what do you lot feed the big snakes most rabbits or guinea pigs i would imagine, so it ok to kill them but not to feed yourself ???

the ferrets only has blood on its face because the rabbits have been dressed not because she has mutalted it the phot was taken ontop of the hutch when I got home.

heres a couple of pics form yesterday




























and just because he catches rabbits dose not mean he is an aggresive dog,










and heres a pics from wednesday



























And at the end of the day the rabbits has all of the advantages, faster, more stamina, better agility, the dog is the under dog, and only old, or sick rabbit, get caugt fact of life, way of life it has to happen

thanks
Tom


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i know that you can use ferrets to chase rabbits from there burrows into nets then the keeper kills them but i thought hunting or coarseing with dogs was not allowed ??


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Adam,

I think its when more than 2 dogs are used that it becomes illegal.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

chickens4ever05 just a question do u or did u used to go to clithero autions? i might have spelt it wrong?


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

yes i have and do go to clitheroe auction rare breeds and wednesday neght for puoltry sales.

hunting rabbits and rats with dogs is legal but hares, foxes and squirrals is illegal but how the dog when coursing a rabbit, if a hre gets up and the dog gose how it ment to know the differace i dont know lol. silly law that wont stand for much longer i hope.

for one comment its crule to let dog rip apart helpless rabbits, they dont the just pick them up a mutalated rabbit is no good for a butcher or me to sell or eat lol.

you can use more than one dog aslong as it for pest control and not competition, i.e hare cousing. I know people who live in places such as dorset who ferttet every day of the week for a living, and most have to use a minimum of 2 dogs.

thansk again 

Tom


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

did u buy a baby ferret from there about 2 n a half or 3 years ago, i think i bought his brother, if u did, think i remember ur face coz i wanted urs as well but my mum was too slow getting there lol

i used to go every week but dont go at all now


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

yes I did a little polecat hob called monkey he was my first ferret i now have 5 heres a pic of him now









and i got this guy a couple of months ago although hes a little bigger now lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

lol i think it was u, was gutted i didnt get his brother so dont know if u remember my mum offered to pay u double what u paid lol well thats if it is u but i do seem to remember ur face but it was a while back.

iv got 10 now i called mine baby he is mossive lol

mine are just pets tho


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

yes it def was me I remeber lol, hes a big lad but only a pet, only work my jills at the min, as hob tend to kill down the hole which means a long dig. i tried to breed off him this year he went with 3 jill only one had kits but she had been with another hob, hen why i have boout the other for bthe next breeding season
do you keep your in side or out?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

chickens4ever05 said:


> yes it def was me I remeber lol, hes a big lad but only a pet, only work my jills at the min, as hob tend to kill down the hole which means a long dig. i tried to breed off him this year he went with 3 jill only one had kits but she had been with another hob, hen why i have boout the other for bthe next breeding season
> do you keep your in side or out?


lol how embarresin, so u remember my mum offerin u double lol

i already had 2 when i got baby n they used to sleep in bed with me, but then got more n moved in with my bf so they had the run of the spare room since then we had a baby thats 14months now so they have had to go outside  i dont spend as mch time as i used to with them coz they were like my babies b4.

do u still go to clithero? i dont go anymore as i was buyin to manyy bunnies n gpigs and god knows what else coz they looked sad in the little cages, n there started to be groups of lads coming with no respect for the animal flicking **** into the cages with the chickens n bunnys which upset me n they were there week after week doing the same thin so that was another reason why i stoped going also. as i couldnt bear to see it.


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN DONT GO AS OFTEN AS I USED TO JUST DONT HAVE TIME WITH WORK AND EVERYTHING ELSE, ITS NORMALLY TRAVELLERS WHO DONT HAVE RESPECT BUT THE DONT RESPRECT PEOPLE EIGHTHER SO THAT SAYS IT ALL:devil:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

They are all so gorgeous :flrt::flrt: Loved your pics too :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to go to Clitheroe all the time and the kids thoguht I worked there,cuz I was forever telling them off for being little shits towards the animals that were already scared in a noisy hall.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

chickens4ever05 said:


> I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN DONT GO AS OFTEN AS I USED TO JUST DONT HAVE TIME WITH WORK AND EVERYTHING ELSE, ITS NORMALLY TRAVELLERS WHO DONT HAVE RESPECT BUT THE DONT RESPRECT PEOPLE EIGHTHER SO THAT SAYS IT ALL:devil:


yep totally agree with u there i think, they were travellers


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I used to go to Clitheroe all the time and the kids thoguht I worked there,cuz I was forever telling them off for being little shits towards the animals that were already scared in a noisy hall.


i know i was like that with the kids banging on the cages n pokin em with plastic straws, but when there is like a group of about 10-15 lads flicking **** at the chickens n tryin to burn the bunnys with **** there isnt alot little old me can do i repoted it to the people that work there but nothin was done as they kept comin every week n doing the same so i stoped going. its a shame some people spoil it.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's terrible!! If you ever go again and see something similar, demand to speak to the RSPCA officer who is there. There will be one there every week, regardless. I know the RSPCA are pretty useless, but it's really the only next step there is for kids like that.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Can anyone give us any information on strating rabbiting, doesnt seem that bad tbh.....i got two ferrets, both boys, but they are well soft, althought they have tried killing my kitten once.......but i stopped them just before one of them got his throat....phew!

Is it best to use girls...
How do you train them??
Is it best to have a hunting dog as well...
How do you train the dogs....

I have a friend who has a border terrier and he naturally chases anything that moves which is smaller than him, rebbits, squirrels, rats etc etc..

What do you need to start rabbiting, and how do you kill the rabbits...


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> That's terrible!! If you ever go again and see something similar, demand to speak to the RSPCA officer who is there. There will be one there every week, regardless. I know the RSPCA are pretty useless, but it's really the only next step there is for kids like that.


lol thats what everyone thinks but its not the case, i called them they didnt even know where it was i had to give them the address, a few weeks later i phoned them again n they said they had sent a (what do u call it) well one in normal clothes, n everythin was fine they dont go every week just now n again. i dont know what it is like now as havnt been for about a year n half but that is no word of a lie it came straight from an inspectors mouth not just that call centre u always seem to get throught to.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The is ridiculous! There should be an officer on site every week. The RSPCA are useless.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> The is ridiculous! There should be an officer on site every week. The RSPCA are useless.


i know but they would have to have an army of em as alot of the trouble makers go in groups n that is the reason they went in normal clothes i think as to not get any abuse or worse


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

peaches said:


> rc10andy, please think before you post, this was a perfectly good thread where for once, the ones who hunt or here (and there are surprisingly alot of us) could just share the joys of a good day out working their animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have thought for a few days this and i still feel exactly the same and if i didnt already have an infraction i would ay how i really feel about you people. If a lot of yous like hunting then get yourselves off to a nice little hunting website. That way, you can all be together.

This is not a hunting website and im offended by the pictures posted!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rc10andy said:


> I have thought for a few days this and i still feel exactly the same and if i didnt already have an infraction i would ay how i really feel about you people. If a lot of yous like hunting then get yourselves off to a nice little hunting website. That way, you can all be together.
> 
> This is not a hunting website and im offended by the pictures posted!


 
Stop coming on the thread if your Offended! It's not really very hard is it, you just don't click. I know for people like YOU, thinking rationally is not something that comes very easy.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Please keep the thread on topic and leave it alone if you can't be polite. I found the pictures very upsetting and only unfortunately had to open the thread as a moderator, but hunting animals perceived as "pests" is a way of life and nothing but disruption will be achieved by interrupting this thread, and the title makes it quite clear what to expect.

Whilst this is not a hunting website and I think a number of people will be upset/offended by the pictures, there are many pictures of dead prey items and discussions regarding killing mice, rats etc. so people do have the right to discuss it here.


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Please keep the thread on topic and leave it alone if you can't be polite. I found the pictures very upsetting and only unfortunately had to open the thread as a moderator, but hunting animals perceived as "pests" is a way of life and nothing but disruption will be achieved by interrupting this thread, and the title makes it quite clear what to expect.
> 
> Whilst this is not a hunting website and I think a number of people will be upset/offended by the pictures, there are many pictures of dead prey items and discussions regarding killing mice, rats etc. so people do have the right to discuss it here.


 Its no problem discussing it, its the pictures. Now, if the rabbits had been killed humanely then its not a problem. The fact that it was probably scared witless that a lurcher or terrier or a ferret was running it down is a problem for me. 
I dont agree this is a way of life anymore. We dont need to work dogs in order to survive, these people do it for pleasure, nothing more!

Get yourselves to Tescos guys like normal people do!


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> Its no problem discussing it, its the pictures. Now, if the rabbits had been killed humanely then its not a problem. The fact that it was probably scared witless that a lurcher or terrier or a ferret was running it down is a problem for me.
> I dont agree this is a way of life anymore. We dont need to work dogs in order to survive, these people do it for pleasure, nothing more!
> 
> Get yourselves to Tescos guys like normal people do!


 Que the people saying is the quickest form and most humane bla bla bla!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree with Athravan. I hate hunting too but if we anti hunting lot dont like it we dont have to visit. I like seeing pics of the dogs and ferrets though and am so nosey I have to see whats going on:whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rc10andy said:


> Its no problem discussing it, its the pictures. Now, if the rabbits had been killed humanely then its not a problem. The fact that it was probably scared witless that a lurcher or terrier or a ferret was running it down is a problem for me.
> I dont agree this is a way of life anymore. We dont need to work dogs in order to survive, these people do it for pleasure, nothing more!
> 
> Get yourselves to Tescos guys like normal people do!


 
Tescos. Where all the animals have led short miserable lives cramped in barns or cages with no natural light.


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I agree with Athravan. I hate hunting too but if we anti hunting lot dont like it we dont have to visit. I like seeing pics of the dogs and ferrets though and am so nosey I have to see whats going on:whistling2:


 But its not a hunting website. What if i accidentally stumble across the pics?

I have voiced my concerns of people posting live feeding in the reptile section to. Its not what this forum is all about!

Imagine a little kid seeing all those rabbits laid out! Not good!


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Tescos. Where all the animals have led short miserable lives cramped in barns or cages with no natural light.


 I only eat organic kid. and yes Tescos is where normal people shop. Maybe they should let a few dogs loose. Much more humane:whistling2:


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> I only eat organic kid. and yes Tescos is where normal people shop. Maybe they should let a few dogs loose. Much more humane:whistling2:


 Plus they were bred for the slaughter, not happily running round a field then whack a bloody great lurcher is sinking its teeth into them and shaking it to death!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

like iv said b4 i dont like huntin n i could no way go do it my self or watch it but i know it goes on, n i respect the peoples opinion that do do it n hopefully they respect my opinion to, not everone likes the same things in life but everyone has to live here, so i dont see any point in having a go at people that dont like hunting, n vise versa if u get what i mean. 

it is interesting to see who agrees with hunting n who disagree n there opinion to why tho lol 

personally i dont agree or disagree i would just never do it myself, however i totally disagree with fox huntin and badger batin tho

thats just my opinion jen x


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

AND A BASIC SLIP UP IS MADE! ORGANIC IS NOT FREE RANGE! FACT!
Organtic poultry can still be barn reared having never seen daylight. Just because the stuff they are fed is Organic, does NEVER mean they have seen the light of day, dust bathed or been anywhere that isn't standing in 14 weeks worth of s**t.

Normal welfare people don't shop at Tescos, Fact. Ours dosn't even have Free range meat at all. Walked in yesterday in fact since as I was in a mood just so I could talk loudly 'at' the manager.


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> like iv said b4 i dont like huntin n i could no way go do it my self or watch it but i know it goes on, n i respect the peoples opinion that do do it n hopefully they respect my opinion to, not everone likes the same things in life but everyone has to live here, so i dont see any point in having a go at people that dont like hunting, n vise versa if u get what i mean.
> 
> it is interesting to see who agrees with hunting n who disagree n there opinion to why tho lol
> 
> ...


 whats the differance between a badger, fox and a rabbits life tho? 
All equal IMO!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rc10andy said:


> Plus they were bred for the slaughter, not happily running round a field then whack a bloody great lurcher is sinking its teeth into them and shaking it to death!


 
So that makes it ok? That because they have been bred to be killed that they should be abused?
Your words


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> whats the differance between a badger, fox and a rabbits life tho?
> All equal IMO!


what u avin a go at me for lol 

i have friends that hunt i went to uni with em the rabbits are used for food, if only for the dogs ferrets etc, however the people i went to uni with that went huntin didnt agree with fox hunting as the fox just ripped to bits by a pack of dogs n has no use for food etc, they went badger batin but did not enjoy it as farmers paided them to get them off there land as they dug holes in the fields n cows horses etc would get injured falling throught the ground etc, this is what i have been told im no expert lol but the badgers just got put in a hole or burnt not used for anythin, n plus they are comin endangered i think.

if somethin is hunted for food then i dont find it that bad but again couldnt do it myself but when somethin is killed n thrown away i dont see anypoint of it giving up it life for nothin.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> But its not a hunting website. What if i accidentally stumble across the pics?
> 
> I have voiced my concerns of people posting live feeding in the reptile section to. Its not what this forum is all about!
> 
> Imagine a little kid seeing all those rabbits laid out! Not good!


see rabbits etc hanging from butchers windows....nowt wrong with that


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> in that case ask the owner to make a section for animals killing animals that cant fiight back please!!!


so what about the rodents you feed to your snakes...........


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I like to think I am a normal person and I would never ever shop in Tesco, I support the local businesses like fruit veg and farmer and butcher. Is the latest steriotype of a normal person someone who has to shop in tesco

(and just for the record I have three huge tescos round the corner from me and they are killing the country life and I have only been here 4 years and am still seeing this)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

cool fotos, would love to see more! think the ferrets have a better life than pet ones and enjoy it, i would love to do it


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

cooljules said:


> cool fotos, would love to see more! think the ferrets have a better life than pet ones and enjoy it, i would love to do it


u cant say they have a better life than pet ones iv have 10 pet ferrets n they are just as happy as working ferrets, they just dont go killing stuff.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> u cant say they have a better life than pet ones iv have 10 pet ferrets n they are just as happy as working ferrets, they just dont go killing stuff.


my OH has 4 and really happy, if they were running around in fields and holes they would love it more...working all day


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

cooljules said:


> my OH has 4 and really happy, if they were running around in fields and holes they would love it more...working all day


why cant pet ferrets run around in field?, mine go for walks and run around my garden they dont know my garden isnt a field. i have seen alot of working ferrets some are treated like shit and some are cared for very well as good as mine so it depends on the person n how they look after them n just what the ferret is used for


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

rc10andy said:


> I have thought for a few days this and i still feel exactly the same and if i didnt already have an infraction i would ay how i really feel about you people. If a lot of yous like hunting then get yourselves off to a nice little hunting website. That way, you can all be together.
> 
> This is not a hunting website and im offended by the pictures posted!


I'm not really into seeing photos of people flashing their bits in over 18s so I just wouldn't look at them, not go onto the thread moaning. This thread is titled 'working ferret pics' what did you expect to see?



rc10andy said:


> Its no problem discussing it, its the pictures. Now, if the rabbits had been killed humanely then its not a problem. The fact that it was probably scared witless that a lurcher or terrier or a ferret was running it down is a problem for me.
> I dont agree this is a way of life anymore. We dont need to work dogs in order to survive, these people do it for pleasure, nothing more!
> 
> Get yourselves to Tescos guys like normal people do!


Too bee honest I don't agree with fox hunting; the fox gets ripped apart and I find that horrific. IMO from these pics it looks like the rabbits are dispatched quickly and probably as humanely as possible. I would have thought shooting them would leave many with awful injuries. 



rc10andy said:


> Plus they were bred for the slaughter, not happily running round a field then whack a bloody great lurcher is sinking its teeth into them and shaking it to death!


OMG, how hypocritical; so it's ok to slaughter animals who have lived short lives in cramped conditions, then spent stressful hours travelling to the slaughter house where they must be stressed and frightened. But it's not okay for a rabbit to be dispatched quickly, and probably near painlessly??? At least the rabbit knew some happiness!

Sorry for the long post, I'm just stunned by how some peoples minds work.

Jo


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> what u avin a go at me for lol
> 
> i have friends that hunt i went to uni with em the rabbits are used for food, if only for the dogs ferrets etc, however the people i went to uni with that went huntin didnt agree with fox hunting as the fox just ripped to bits by a pack of dogs n has no use for food etc, they went badger batin but did not enjoy it as farmers paided them to get them off there land as they dug holes in the fields n cows horses etc would get injured falling throught the ground etc, this is what i have been told im no expert lol but the badgers just got put in a hole or burnt not used for anythin, n plus they are comin endangered i think.
> 
> if somethin is hunted for food then i dont find it that bad but again couldnt do it myself but when somethin is killed n thrown away i dont see anypoint of it giving up it life for nothin.


Sorry if that sounded like i was having ago. It wasnt meant like that:blush:


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> So that makes it ok? That because they have been bred to be killed that they should be abused?
> Your words


Oh yeah, cos thats exactly what i wrote :whistling2:


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> so what about the rodents you feed to your snakes...........


 The ones that are killed humanely not savaged by a dog u mean?


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> I'm not really into seeing photos of people flashing their bits in over 18s so I just wouldn't look at them, not go onto the thread moaning. This thread is titled 'working ferret pics' what did you expect to see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also stunned by how some people get their kicks out of letting dogs and ferrets savage other animals! Obviously the caveman attitude hasnt vacated us all though, like i said earlier, we cant all be normal can we? Society has to have some down and outs!


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

I am torn as in one respect I love to see animals doing what they do naturally but sad on the other hand. But all these people kicking of can I ask are you all vegetarians?
As I suspect you are not and the conditions chickens and farm animals live in is horrendous and they have no life. You think as you dont see the icky stuff it doesnt matter it does. You witter on about a rabbit being killed who lived a happy wild life are you protesting about welfare issues elsewhere.
Its part of our English heritage are you guys trying to get rid of everything British to be pc correct.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> Sorry if that sounded like i was having ago. It wasnt meant like that:blush:


no worries andy lol


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> I am also stunned by how some people get their kicks out of letting dogs and ferrets savage other animals! Obviously the caveman attitude hasnt vacated us all though, like i said earlier, we cant all be normal can we? Society has to have some down and outs!


yes but im sure you will cope like us normal ones.

its simple, if you dont like it dont look, dont get this thread locked just because it upsets you, i and others want to see more of things like this but muppets spoil it.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> The ones that are killed humanely not savaged by a dog u mean?


fed live when i have had too. so your point being?


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Its all fine moaning about him and his ferrets and dogs "savaging" the rabbits (although from the pics they dont look torn apart to me) but im sure you'd be having a moan if you had nothing to eat because the crops were munched and all the pet bunnies were riddled with disease. 
If you dont like animals killing other animals why have snakes? their food has been mass bred in horrible conditions and gassed but you havent seen it so its not your problem. 
selective animal rights campaigners...fantastic.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

rc10andy said:


> I am also stunned by how some people get their kicks out of letting dogs and ferrets savage other animals! Obviously the caveman attitude hasnt vacated us all though, like i said earlier, we cant all be normal can we? Society has to have some down and outs!


But I still don't understand how you find this so wicked, when it's actually animals doing what they were born to do, but treating farmed animals worse is ok? If you find the thread so offensive why come on here? You've made your views clear and the majority of people looking don't seem to share them so why not just leave it now? 

Jo


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> But I still don't understand how you find this so wicked, when it's actually animals doing what they were born to do, but treating farmed animals worse is ok? If you find the thread so offensive why come on here? You've made your views clear and the majority of people looking don't seem to share them so why not just leave it now?
> 
> Jo


i think everyone should leave it now andy dont like it so what its not doing anyone else any harm him having a different opinion to others, like i said people that dont have the same views as him should respect his views for not likin it and vise versa.

if no one replied to his posts then he probably would have just left it.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

breaking the animals neck is the fastest and easiest way of dispatching any animal.. the animal feels no pain and doesnt suffer.. 

vets have put down PETS in worse ways where the animal is scared and in pain. 

i dont want this thread locked as i have said before, just because i havnt agreed with something someone has said/done/posted pictures of i have not kicked off just to get the thread locked. 

people who are arguing this point have obviously never seen the devistation rabbits can cause.. land owners HAVE to keep the rabbit population controlled, else they can have land taken off them because of the problem, being bolted by a ferret and then dispatched by a person is a sustainable way of killing them rather than gassing all of the warrens and killing every single one.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i think everyone should leave it now andy dont like it so what its not doing anyone else any harm him having a different opinion to others, like i said people that dont have the same views as him should respect his views for not likin it and vise versa.
> 
> if no one replied to his posts then he probably would have just left it.


True, but he does seem to push for an argument. He's welcome to his opinion, I just think he needs to stop ramming it down our throats. 

Jo


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Great photos, and those rabbits are HUGE! We have a customer that shoots and we buy some in for selling as frozen reptile food, the big snakes do well on them as they're such good quality compared to the mass bred rubbish you can get.



rc10andy said:


> I am also stunned by how some people get their kicks out of letting dogs and ferrets savage other animals! Obviously the caveman attitude hasnt vacated us all though, like i said earlier, we cant all be normal can we? Society has to have some down and outs!


May I ask what would be your preferred method of controlling the rabbit population? 
Please keep in mind that they are an introduced species (remember what happened in Oz with the Cane Toads) and that land owners are fined if they do not control the population - obviously population control is essential and can't just be ignored.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Ive read most of the posts... good and bad feedback as to be expected, at the end of the day people hunt, so long as their being used for food and their life is not wasted by being thrown in the bin or being gassed alive in their warrens and left to rot, im fine with it.

Last year my friends horse put his foot down a rabbit hole, he snapped his leg in 4 places and suffered in agony till he was found and shot by the vet. Without hunting we would be over run with rabbits which are at the end of the day classed as pests. Id rather see pictures of dead rabbits caught for food, than a picture of a horse writhing around in agony. 

Be it hunting, gassing, baiting whatever, some rabbits need to be culled, Id rather it be hunting if im honest.

I will soon be going lamping with my partner on the land where my friend keeps her horses so we can control the population of these rabbits, the rabbits will be used for food for our dogs, cats and my friends animals too.


P.s Fab piccys! hmmm I wonder if me staffy and rottie would be any good at catching rabbit lol..


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fern said:


> breaking the animals neck is the fastest and easiest way of dispatching any animal.. the animal feels no pain and doesnt suffer..
> 
> vets have put down PETS in worse ways where the animal is scared and in pain.
> 
> ...


i agree with u there fern, i always prefer my animals to get pts by well how do i put this well u know what i mean having there neck broke or being knocked on the head.

i took a degu and a rabbit to the vets to be pts it was a new vet n he injected them into there tummies i think it went in to there liver? not sure? they both screamed in pain and the rabbit screamed which i have never heard b4, i no longer use that vets n after that i always make sure they get gased 1st but i know know people that can break a rabbits neck fast n simple so go to people like that rather than the vets,as i couldnt do it myself.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i agree with u there fern, i always prefer my animals to get pts by well how do i put this well u know what i mean having there neck broke or being knocked on the head.
> 
> i took a degu and a rabbit to the vets to be pts it was a new vet n he injected them into there tummies i think it went in to there liver? not sure? they both screamed in pain and the rabbit screamed which i have never heard b4, i no longer use that vets n after that i always make sure they get gased 1st but i know know people that can break a rabbits neck fast n simple so go to people like that rather than the vets,as i couldnt do it myself.



i have witnessed this too and it is the most heart breaking noise in the world, and it sticks with you forever. atleast the rabbits dont have to feel the pain that the vet inflicted on the animals.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fern said:


> i have witnessed this too and it is the most heart breaking noise in the world, and it sticks with you forever. atleast the rabbits dont have to feel the pain that the vet inflicted on the animals.


i know and to my knowledge rabbits hardly ever make any noise not even when in pain, or so iv been told but he screamed like nothin i have heard before, i was only about 14 n took them to the vets myself so didnt know what to do when it happened, i told my mum she went mad n went to the vets n played hell with them, they said that whats happeneds. we will never use that vets again.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i know and to my knowledge rabbits hardly ever make any noise not even when in pain, or so iv been told but he screamed like nothin i have heard before, i was only about 14 n took them to the vets myself so didnt know what to do when it happened, i told my mum she went mad n went to the vets n played hell with them, they said that whats happeneds. we will never use that vets again.


Its usually because they have to inject the drug straight into the heart muscle for it to take immediate effect, which means going through pretty much all of the internal organs to get to the heart... Id rather have my neck broken IMO


----------



## *lisa* (Nov 4, 2008)

my dad goes ferritinga and i often walk in to my garage and there are a few dead rabbits on the side. its not nice to see but they never look like they have been savaged by a dog as some people have said.

when i was younger i used to think it was cruel but now i understand why he does it.

we never eat them, my dad has got a hawk so he feeds them to that.

everyone will have there own opinion but if its done the correct way then i dont see a problem with it. 

i dont really have much to do with ferrits but they are very cute. even tho 1 did bite me and wouldnt let go.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I think the thread title pretty well sums up what you'll see, ferrets and whippets at work. Not much of a leap of imagination to work out there'll be hunting pics, unless someone thought they'd be sitting in an office at a computer keyboard? I wouldn't have opened this thread if I'd be upset by hunting pics.
Where I go riding the landowner has a man come in to control the rabbits a few times a year, otherwise there'd be no grazing and more rabbit holes for the horses to put a leg down. The rabbits then get used for food. The alternative would be gassing out the warrens, and then the rabbits would not be used for anything, plus anything else down the holes would be killed. There are a couple of fox earths that are left in peace so the foxes can do their bit in controlling the rabbits too.


----------

